# Strawberry from the shore?



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Taking the scouts down to the Berry on the 24th and 25th (fri and sat)...we'll be fishing from shore with spinning gear. Any suggestions on lures or baits to get some #'s under their belts? Any help is much appreciated since I haven't been up there this year at all.

Thanks in advance!

copple2


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

I havent been up yet this year but we got a report emailed to us from a guy that went up last week and used our Silver and Pink and Silver and Black lures and said he did very good from shore.

Check em out 
http://www.curlyslures.com


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

You do know that is the last weekend of the rifle deer hunt? Just as a heads up if your camping.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Just throw red and white bobers with worms or chub pieces. I heard that the point between chicked creek west and east is fishable from shore. Not much camping there...


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nor-tah,

where do you get pieces of chub? Do you catch them and chunk them yourself or is there someone/place that sells them? Let me know! Thx for the advice!

copple2


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The ones that work the best are ones you catch yourself but they have been hard to catch for me lately and the ones from the store work good. Sportsmans has some and I am pretty sure the marina sells em. You could call up there. If you get the ones at sportsmans, get the 3-4 inch long ones. Not the 6-8 inch. THey make better little chunks. You can get about 4 per minnow. I got a 22 incher on that rig about 3 feet under a bobber on Friday...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught my biggest of the day on friday on a pretty big brass/red spots Jake's. We were on the boat, but the fish was only 30 feet from shore when I hooked him. Like Nor-tah said, a bobber with a small worm will catch both chubs and trout. Probably more chubs. Try using black or dark brown maribou jigs also.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Fishing Strawberry from the shore can be frustrating, especially with spinning gear. Bait will do ok, but lures and such get snagged a lot on the rocks and the weeds. I went up there today and fished it from shore and will never do that again. From now on it will be from a boat or float tube. Anyway good luck. I will probably be up there Saturday morning somewhere in my float tube. I caught one today that was 22". just catching one of those big ones gets you hooked and wanting to get up there again.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

One more suggestion- I have found that it helps to keep from getting hung up on rocks and tree limbs and such to replace the treble hooks on your lures with a single hook. I did that with a bunch of kastmasters and I haven't gotten hung up since.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Good suggestions guys...thanks! Are there any deeper spots on the lake that you would recommend so the boys don't get hung up in the shallows too much?

copple2


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is a suggestion that works for me; to keep from snaging the bottom or anything else when using bait. Your line will always sink when your pole is just setting there. Before you tie on a swivel slide a clear slip bobber on your line, the type you can push (pop) the plastic shaft out of one end to fill with water. Don't fill with water unless you want to cast a little ferther. tie your swivel, weight, leader, and bait. After you cast, and as your weight and bait sink to the bottom, your slip bobber will float to the top of the water. as your pole is setting there your slip bobber will slowly work it's way back to your pole, keeping your line on top of the water. mend your line time to time to keep it tight. your line will never sink. when you do decide to reel in, do it quick for the first 5 to 10 feet, getting your rig off of the bottom fast. I hardly ever loose my setup this way.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If you want deeper water near the shore, the Soldier Creek side can't be beat. The terrain is a little sketchy for a group of kids that aren't used to hiking since it's so steep, but fish tend to like that drop off and the planter bows are hard to keep off a hook. They're anywhere from 15-30 feet out or more and they'll bite all sorts of junk. There are bigger fish in the neighborhood too.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I have fished Strawberry Three times this week. Most success came from a Purple Wooly bugger with a full bubble and waiting about 15 sec before reeling to let it sink.
The other I had good luck on was a CD9 Rapala all silver with a blue back. Kind of looks like a chub, Sometimes the males have a blue hue to them. ON my bait rod I always keep on a minnow or chub under a bubble. Also Try Lime twist power bait and marshmellow on the bottom works good this time of year for planter bows.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> I have fished Strawberry Three times this week. Most success came from a Purple Wooly bugger with a full bubble and waiting about 15 sec before reeling to let it sink.
> The other I had good luck on was a CD9 Rapala all silver with a blue back. Kind of looks like a chub, Sometimes the males have a blue hue to them. ON my bait rod I always keep on a minnow or chub under a bubble. Also Try Lime twist power bait and marshmellow on the bottom works good this time of year for planter bows.


Dude we need to get up there together!! Three times!!!! Lucky dog. 8)


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Lets do It Man! I am going up again Monday to fish from shore at a few special spots from sun up till about 3. Lemme know when works, im usually pretty flexable.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys...we had a great trip this last weekend! Thanks for the info! We caught 13 fish...4 going over 20 inches! I'll post some pics when i get a chance!

copple2


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Look forward to it!!


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Here are a few of the pics from our scout trip!

Here's my 21 incher...








My other leaders' biggest fish...








And big fish of the day went to Bryan...22 inches and fat!!! His biggest trout ever!









Good day at the Berry...from the shore!

copple2


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work!! That kid will be talking about that fish for a long time!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing. Where did you end up going? What did you use?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

were you walking the south bank, out from the ranger station as you turn off the main highway? Run into some duck hunters?


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep, we were on that south shore by the ranger station...saw and heard a lot of duck hunters! We used lures the whole time. Gold/orange jake's lures, black/silver rooster tails, and silver blue fox spinners! Brown bagger, were you one of the duck/goose hunters we talked to? It was a really good time with the boys!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

No, we were in a alumacraft boat with a tall soft top. I read you were taking your troop up, and I figured that had to be them. sure did a lot of walking, how you keep up with those young legs? You had your troop fishing it right, just keep walking the bank casting hardware..good job


----------

